# What the $#@%



## mrcook4570 (Oct 22, 2006)

Last weekend, my wife made her weekly trek into town to do her shopping.  She tried to buy two cans of denatured alcohol.  NO WAY NO HOW - AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN!

Yesterday, she made her weekly trek into town and tried to buy one can of denatured alcohol and one can of acetone. NOPE!

Walmart now has a policy where you can only buy one can at a time.  Not only that, but they wouldn't let her take the other can back fearing that she would take it through another checkout line.  I don't know if this is the result of the Patriot Act or what the deal is, but it sure is a crock of &$@%! 

AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

Ok, now I feel better.


----------



## melogic (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a shame Stan, that we honest Americans have to pay the price or should I say suffer the consequences for a few, not so nice people, that want to make drugs and bombs. I agree with you it is a bunch of crap!


----------



## panini (Oct 22, 2006)

Just might be they're limiting because these meth labs. Acording to the wife(chem teacher) say some of the stuff to cook meth...


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 22, 2006)

What are they going to do when you want to buy a 55 gallon barrel of it--------?????????????


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />What are they going to do when you want to buy a 55 gallon barrel of it--------?????????????



Make you undergo a psychiatric evaluation, fill out a 500 page application, observe a three year waiting period, and give up your first born child.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the hassle. 
It probably has to do with ingredients
associated with "cooking" meth. Our local newspaper
has even included a stats list for arrests that
include "meth related arrests".It's very sad.
I have a related hassle buying sinus tabs
that contain psuedoephidrine for the sinus thing.
(though I think this is everywhere now.)
How about the big box stores for 2 cans of solvent?


----------



## Fangar (Oct 22, 2006)

Got Lowes's or HD.  They let me buy as much as I need.

Funny, since you can buy 30 gallons of gas at once right?  

Fangar[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Got Lowes's or HD.  They let me buy as much as I need.
> 
> Funny, since you can buy 30 gallons of gas at once right?
> ...



Lowe's and HD are over an hour away.

Oh, and about that 30 gallons of gas.  Several stations have their pumps set to shut off at $50, which has been a long time since that would be even close to 30 gallons [!]


----------



## dfurlano (Oct 22, 2006)

Only being able to buy Claritin D (w/sudafed) one package at a time drives me nuts.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Oct 22, 2006)

The answer is really quite simple. Go into the store, buy one bottle, can or package, put it in the car and go back in and buy another one. 
I used to buy Bronkaid tablets once every two months. Now CVS carries a smaller size package. when I asked the clerk about it, she said I could buy two packages at a time.


----------



## penhead (Oct 22, 2006)

You weren't trying to buy MEK (METHYL ETHYL KETONE) were you...that, I believe, is what they use for making illegal illicit drugs.

I use Denatured Alcohol (DNA) to dry wood, and have never had a problem purchasing, but I buy mine at the local paint store.  

Except, that is, for the DNA that I use to wipe my turnings in between sandings. That I purchase at a local hardware store because it has a higher ratio of Ethyl Alcohol.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 22, 2006)

Sometimes feel good laws can be such a pain.  I love having three kids with colds, and they only let me buy one bottle of cold medicine.


----------



## pssherman (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />
> Oh, and about that 30 gallons of gas.  Several stations have their pumps set to shut off at $50, which has been a long time since that would be even close to 30 gallons [!]



I have found that if you pay at the pump with a credit card, the pump will shut off when the preautherized amount has been pump. It used to be $50, but now most stations now have it at $75. You can get around this problem by making 2 puchases. Complete the first purchase for the $50 and then initiate a second purchase for the remainder that you need.

Paul in AR


----------



## woodman928 (Oct 22, 2006)

The first time I had this happen was at a Wally World here in Missouri. It shut off at $75 and I hit the roof I would have only need about 2 more gal to fill up but that really got under my skin. So I have never been back and never will if at all possible. I will only go to the places that want all of my business in one shot and act like they want my purchases. 
Wal-Mart after Sam died is the worst thing that has ever happened to the USA.[V][!][}]
Jay


----------



## rpasto92 (Oct 22, 2006)

I had a long reply typed up and decided I didn't want to start an argument.  All I'll say is I'm OK with our government doing whatever it takes to make sure my family is safe from bad people.


----------



## schellfarms (Oct 23, 2006)

I say we all mount the bad people on the lathe and have a go at them with a very large and dull roughing gouge.  I'm tired of giving up the liberties that mamy fought and died to preserve for a bunch of meth heads.  Can't get decent sinus pills now, what next?  We need to tackle the problem by punishing the guilty with real penalties.  I don't mind getting one box at a time of meds, but the pharmacy told me that all products containing sudafed are being reformulated.  I personally feel that making it prescription only again might go a long way toward fixing the problem.

well off the soapbox now.


----------



## TBone (Oct 23, 2006)

I went to Wal Green and bought a package of Actifed.  I used to get them in bottles of 100, now 24 is the largest I can find.  These were behind pharmacist at WG and had to provide ID and they keep a record of how much I purchase to possibly limit me.  I agree it only hassles honest people.  Meth cooks will have plenty of people willing to purchase one at every store if necessary.  However in the grand scheme of things, very minor inconvenience to me except late at night when WG is the only pharmacy open and charge the highest price for the Actifed.  Problem solved by simply picking up a package every time I go to Wal Mart.  With my sinus problems, they won't sit around long enough to go bad.[]


----------



## btboone (Oct 23, 2006)

I would imagine having the gas pumps shut off might be more of a safety thing.  If something was to go wrong with the nozzle valve, the pump would shut itself off once the limit was reached rather than spewing gas for hours and causing real problems. The station owner would probably set the limit to the minimum that he sees in "normal" gas transactions.


----------



## tnilmerl (Oct 23, 2006)

even with a 'script the drugstore limits what you can buy.  My doc gives me a 6 month supply 'script, but the local Rx will only fill one month (i.e 28 days, not 30) at a time.  They don't make any money giving me the full 180 days all at once.  They prefer to irritate me unmercifully by making me go back each month to get more and pay for the stuff again.


----------



## blodal (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by woodman928_
> <br />The first time I had this happen was at a Wally World here in Missouri. It shut off at $75 and I hit the roof I would have only need about 2 more gal to fill up but that really got under my skin. So I have never been back and never will if at all possible. I will only go to the places that want all of my business in one shot and act like they want my purchases.
> Wal-Mart after Sam died is the worst thing that has ever happened to the USA.[V][!][}]
> Jay
> ...


----------



## TBone (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blodal_
> <br />The limits are from the credit card companies. There is a sign posted on a gas pump in our area. Different cards have different limits.



blodal is correct, these limits have been around a while.  Most are only noticing this because of the increase in price of gas and the increase in "pay at the pump" has more people using credit or debit cards.


----------



## oldsmokey (Oct 23, 2006)

The people who cook meth have teams of shoplifters that go into any retail outlet and will steal the entire supply of products that contain pseudoephedrine.  They will also go to a doctors office and steal blank prescription forms and write a prescription for products containing pseudoephedrine.  Sudafed has removed pseudoephedrine from there over the counter product.  This is why the formulas have been changed or the product is had to get.  
Someone that is high on meth feels no pain.  They seems to have the strengh of several men.  I have seen a suspect shot five times with a 9MM and he still kept running towards a police officer with a knife.  Tasers will not work on them, control holds have to effect.  They are very hard to deal with.  One time I was in an emergency room of a hospital.  I was the only police officer there at the time.  The suspect became violent and I was forced to confront him alone.  I used a type of choke hold on him.  I have used this hold in the past and the average person will go unconcious in about 15 seconds.  This man never went unconcious the fist two times I used the hold.  I then kept the hold on him for about two minutes.  The ER doctor had to tap me on the shoulder and tell me the guy was turning blue and I better stop using the hold.  I stoppen the hold and hand just enough time to put cuffs on him before he started to fight again.
Anything to keep pseudoeghedrine out of the hands of meth dealers is OK.
Ellis


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcook4570_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




They turn that feature off when they see my Durango pulling a 20 foot trailer - large lights start blinking: "Welcome, your ability to pump is limited only by your mastercard limit"!!!!!!!!!

So, with a great credit rating, I can get 10 or 12 gallons at a time. 

(Couple hunnnnnerd bucks)


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 23, 2006)

To the question:

Home Depot and Menards (locally) sell gallon containers - one container lasts quite a while.


----------



## TBone (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> They turn that feature off when they see my Durango pulling a 20 foot trailer - large lights start blinking: "Welcome, your ability to pump is limited only by your mastercard limit"!!!!!!!!!



Same thing with an Expedition with a 31 gallon tank.  Put $60 in it yesterday.[V]


----------



## TBone (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmokey_
> <br />. Anything to keep pseudoeghedrine out of the hands of meth dealers is OK.
> Ellis



I will never complain about having to ask for it again.  Any thing I can do to try to make the Police's job safer.  Support your Police Officer, you may need him..........but only after all 3 clips from my 45 are empty  [8D].  That's one reason I don't keep a 9mm.  Even my wife keeps a 357 mag.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rpasto92_
> <br />I had a long reply typed up and decided I didn't want to start an argument.  All I'll say is I'm OK with our government doing whatever it takes to make sure my family is safe from bad people.



If you think through what you are advocating, you are wanting a totalitarian government enforced by the miltary and with complete controls on your life, movements, what you can read, where you can go, who you can associate with, etc. That isn't America. Freedom comes with costs. And, no matter how many or how strict the controls, the bad guys will find a way to do harm. Only the good people are thus restricted.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 23, 2006)

These restrictions are certain not completely effective but they do slow down (some of) the bad guys. The meth makers/users are usually not too bright and these controls simply reveal them. My wife is a retired Wal-Mart pharmacist and she is responsible for many scores of the bad guy creepos being arrested. Almost daily she would phone the police when someone would try to make an illegal purchase.
I have a friend who is a retired Army special ops/black ops type. As an experiment, he went to Wal-Mart and purchased the right ingredients, right off the shelf, to make a very effective type of bomb. He was stopped at check-out and had to put most of the stuff back. Granted, he could buy then separately over a period of time or elsewhere but a really bad guy is generally too stoopid to figure that out and/or would get caught first. Not a perfect protection, but, then, nothing is.


----------



## rpasto92 (Oct 23, 2006)

Frank, let me rephrase...I am OK with our government taking steps to try to keep my family safe.  Things must not always be black and white...I can want my family to be safe and not be a communist that is pushing for armed gunmen at the grocery store.  I'm just trying to say that I'm not going to complain that I have to go to the airport a half hour early and take off my shoes.  Die or take off shoes...there's no issue there for me.  Same thing with the inconvienience of getting cold medecin.  No, Walmart is not going to stop international drug lords but they will help stop some crazy people who read on line how to make a bomb or meth and to me that's worth going to walmart twice instead of once.


----------

